# Plucked up the courage to make a phone call, and ended up with a job interview! :)



## acw151 (May 9, 2013)

So basically, one of my issues is that I have trouble talking to people, paticularly strangers on the phone. I've been know to put off making phone calls for DAYS because I get so scared to talk to people on the phone.

In a nutshell, I'm going to be applying for a teacher training course in September, and I've struggled to get any sort of response via email for some work experience placements. One school did eventually respond and I replied back. However, after not getting a response from them I decided to eventually email them again to follow up upon it and I even had the courage to put my mobile number in the email, in case they wished to speak to me.

Within probably half an hour, I got called on my mobile by them but got too frightened to pick the phone up. They left me a voicemail saying they wanted to speak to me. I knew I wanted to speak to them, but again my nerves kicked in and I did what ever I could to put off talking to them. I eventually got to the stage where I realised "this is getting silly" and eventually after what feels like FOREVER trying to actually press the dial button, I eventually did it!!! 

The conversation itself wasn't bad at all, the lady I spoke to was very lovely and was eager to get to know me and I wanted some work experience. The result of the phone call was me being offered an interview 

I am so glad I plucked up the courage and talked to a stranger on the phone  Next stop - INTERVIEW!


----------

